# Modifier 50 or 09950



## wverret (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been asked by one of the research staff where I work about modifier 09950.  I remember CPT used to have these codes in them, but I can't find them anymore.

I googled the info and I think they were deleted at some point, but i'm not sure.

Can anyone out there confirm whether the 5 digit modifer codes deleted?

Thanks
Willie Verret


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been in coding since the early 70s and the modifiers have always been 2 digis.  However in the early years of electronic billing some of the systems had a bit of a hard time with the 2 digit modifiers so it was created as a work around that the modifier could be listed on a separate line as 099xx, so 09950 would be the 50 modifier.  
Truly 5 digit modifiers never existed.


----------



## wverret (Mar 25, 2013)

*modifier 50/09950*

Thanks Debra.


----------

